
Sanctions prevent MATLAB use at some Chinese universities - logicchains
https://www.caixinglobal.com/2020-06-11/trending-in-china-chinese-students-barred-from-using-common-computer-code-as-us-sanctions-bite-101566010.html
======
touchzen
So mathworks can withdraw a license at anytime?

